# 1995 maxima automatic gear shifter really hard to shift



## angie (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a 1995 maxima and it is really hard to shift it from park to any other gear.Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Deluxe (Sep 10, 2009)

you could need a new transmission.


----------

